# Archery deer season in OK



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

When does it start and end? What are the costs?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Near as I can tell just glancing October 1 - January 15. $20 for Resident.$75 for 5 day Nonresident.

big rockpile


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

Great! Thanks!


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

http://www.wildlifedepartment.com/laws_regs/huntingguide.htm


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

mammaof3peas, if your planning on moving close to Tahlequah, Ok. theres some great public hunting areas just south and east of Tahlequah. Theres the Cherokee public hunting area which is south on the way to Muskogee. Cookson hills game refuge east of Tahlequah. Also Sparrowhawk mountain north of Tahlequah on Hwy 10. 

A 1 year hunting license for Residents is $25.00 Non-resident $142.00

To hunt deer, you have to purchase a deer tag which is an additional $20 that is good for one deer. You are allowed up to 6 deer during all seasons combined. And a additional holiday deer around Christmas time which doesn't count toward the combined 6 deer limit. A total of 7 can be taken in a years time. But you can only kill two bucks total. Heavy emphasis on taking doe's due to overpopulation. 

Happy Hunting!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oldcountryboy said:


> mammaof3peas, if your planning on moving close to Tahlequah, Ok. theres some great public hunting areas just south and east of Tahlequah. Theres the Cherokee public hunting area which is south on the way to Muskogee. Cookson hills game refuge east of Tahlequah. Also Sparrowhawk mountain north of Tahlequah on Hwy 10.
> 
> A 1 year hunting license for Residents is $25.00 Non-resident $142.00
> 
> ...


Ok while your giving out Info what about Nonresident Turkeys and Speed Goats?

big rockpile


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Speed Goats! Does that term apply to a deer, antelope, or elk. Or something different. 

In addition to a non-resident hunting license a 

Deer tag will cost $280
Antelope or elk tag will cost $306
Bear tag will cost $506
and Turkey tags are $10

Turkeys are not very abundant in most counties so your basically limited to 2 per season with only 1 can be harvested in most counties. 

Fowl are not to abundant in Oklahoma which I think it possibly due to the number of housecats, raccoons, and coyotes that roam this state.


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks so much!!! So there is bear?? I'm kinda scared now lol


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Speed Goats! Does that term apply to a deer, antelope, or elk. Or something different.
> 
> In addition to a non-resident hunting license a
> 
> ...


Speed Goats are Antelope.

Thanks
big rockpile


----------

